# Java, fichier jar et $CLASSPATH



## Einbert (2 Novembre 2001)

Voilà, je viens de d/l un fichier .jar, mais je ne sais vraiment pas où le mettre pour qu'il fonctionne. Je pense à /library/java/lib peut-être ??

Autre petite quesiton : existe-t-il une variable $CLASSPATH dans OS X ? Avec echo, ben il dit qu'elle n'existe pas !! Où est-elle défini ??

Merchi


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Novembre 2001)

.jar c'est une archive, meme principe que .tar pour java
tu le met ou tu veux, 
pour le lancer dans le terminal:

java -jar lefichier.jar

sinon, OS X possede un jar launcher, double clic sur le .jar

il y a une version d'xfig en java, jfig, c'est un .jar


----------



## simon (3 Novembre 2001)

Vu que je suis passé chez moi 5 minutes je viens d'essayer ce que je t'ai mis plus haut...à première vu cela à l'air de marcher parfaitement bien...tu n'as même pas besoin de taper:

javac -classpath $CLASSPATH ...java

Il le voit tout seul comme un grand, enfin chez moi. Mais je n'ai pas le temps de faire un run du point .class parce que c'est pour le Palm et pis je dois faire encore plein de manip pour le transformer en .prc pour le Palm et je n'ai absolument pas le temps...mais je vous tiens au courant dès que j'ai 5 minutes...A+


----------



## simon (3 Novembre 2001)

Voilà ce que j'ai trouvé mais je ne sais pas si cela marche parce que j'ai pas essayé (j'suis pas chez moi là  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>
I can't explain project builder, I'm not there yet, but at the command 
line setenv for the classpath in my .tcshrc works fine, but you have to 
then reference the new classpath when executing javac or java. As in:

setenv CLASSPATH ~/CoreJavaBook:.

javac -classpath $CLASSPATH file.java
java -classpath $CLASSPATH classfilename

I wrapped the javac and java invocations in scripts to save typing  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tiens ns au courant de la chose


----------



## Einbert (3 Novembre 2001)

Merci pour ta réponse...J'essaierai une fois de nouveau à la maison, resp. dans 2 jours  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et concernant les fichiers .jar, qqun sait où les mettre ?? Dans le dossier System ou le dossier Library ??

Merci

++


----------



## Einbert (5 Novembre 2001)

Qqun sait ce que c'est que ce ~/CoreJavaBook  ??

++


----------



## simon (5 Novembre 2001)

C'est son exemple et rien d'autre... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 cela doit être le nom d'un bouquin sur du Java


----------

